# Looking for veterinary bottles



## bostaurus (Mar 29, 2016)

I am always looking for veterinary bottles.  I prefer 1880's or earlier, especially pontiled ones, but also interested in later ones if they are unusual.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 30, 2016)

As I go through eBay looking for my Pharmacy / Drug Store bottles I notice Vet. bottles listed and think of you. We haven't heard much from you lately, happy to see you're still around and interested.            Jim


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Mar 30, 2016)

I had a super rare vet bottle from Houston from two doctors, called The Cat & Dog Hospital, it is cobalt blue and supper embossed. I sold it with my collection years ago. See pics.


----------



## Krykettbug85 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have this listed on eBay. I didn't think to check here before listing.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 8, 2016)

That Houston bottle is a beauty for sure!


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Apr 10, 2016)

A vet in Austin has it now.


----------



## vintonjoe (Oct 3, 2016)

bostaurus said:


> I am always looking for veterinary bottles.  I prefer 1880's or earlier, especially pontiled ones, but also interested in later ones if they are unusual.



I recently purchased a box of apothecary bottles from an estate sale that came out of an old country store.  Most of the items looked like they were early 1900's.  There were 5-6 veterinary bottles with some very cool looking graphics.  Since this came out of an store, most are still full of the original contents.  

I would be interested in selling them if you are interested, I can upload some pictures later.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi everyone.  Has been awhile since I have been on the site.  I had some problems getting on when things were changed up and then just got out of the habit of checking in.  vintonjoe I would love to see pictures of what you found.  I will try to post pictures of some of my recent bottles.  Hope you all had a very nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 27, 2016)

bostaurus said:


> Hi everyone.  Has been awhile since I have been on the site.  I had some problems getting on when things were changed up and then just got out of the habit of checking in.  vintonjoe I would love to see pictures of what you found.  I will try to post pictures of some of my recent bottles.  Hope you all had a very nice Thanksgiving.


As I said before / above, I'm glad to see you post. Please don't be gone so long.
Jim


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 28, 2016)

I am going to try to do better!  Nice to be back.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 29, 2016)

BOSTAURUS....... THEIR IS A VET MED-CURE ON FLEA BAY that is supposedly the most desirable vet med on the market, only 5,000.00 dollars starting bid. I would go for it, but too rich for me, but you gotta at least see it......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 29, 2016)

Hillemans chicken cure, in cobalt blue


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 3, 2016)

Amazing...too rich for me.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 25, 2017)

My three favorite buys from '16.  Dr. Mc Whinnies's Spavolene, Hippodrome Liniment, and Seelye's Black Horse Liniment


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 25, 2017)

Sorry about the double picture...    also working on a color run of Day, Son & Hewitt bottles.  A British veterinary company that is still in business.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 25, 2017)

Last one for tonight.  This arrived today...Mathewson's Horse Remedy   It is in great condition and has a huge pontil that keeps it from standing without a wobble.


----------



## capefeardiver (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey I posted a bottle in what is it, I found it where a old horse stable sat. I think it's a horse and cattle medicine bottle but not sure, its open pontil. Maybe since vet bottles is your specialty you would know. Take a look and lmk what you think. Title is 19th century cologne or medicine bottle.


----------

